# DVC Availability through RCI



## ssummer (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm considering buying into RCI, and am wondering what the availability of the DVC resorts is like.  I'd be looking to exchange into one of the Disney properties for next November.  What is the likelihood of being able to do so?  

Thanks!


----------



## Transit (Dec 2, 2009)

I've seen plenty of availability at various DVC resorts but this is something that is always subject to change.Buying an RCI resort to trade specificly into Disney may not be a good idea.


----------



## ssummer (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  

To clarify...I'm not getting into RCI solely to trade into DVC.  However, I am planning a trip to Disney next November, and being able to get into one of the Disney properties for that trip would certainly be a big plus...big enough to perhaps help push my decision one way or the other.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

You will need to have a significant number of RCI points should a Disney exchange become available, this is expecially true if you desire a larger unit.

So buying into an RCI points unit you will need to seek out something that can provide the needed points for a Disney exchange.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 2, 2009)

Also, you need to be very clear about whether you have Weeks or Points.  In Weeks, you need a deposit with very high demand relative to area/resort supply.  In Points, you need a lot of points.  Also, you *cannot* own an Orlando week in Points and obtain DVC via Points, and you *cannot* use an Orlando week in Weeks to obtain DVC.

Either way, it's likely that any random timeshare purchased and enrolled RCI won't get you there.


----------



## ssummer (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm looking at a Points resort in California...I would have 60,000 points, which from what I've seen should be enough to get me a 1 bedroom for a week at a DVC resort (56,500 pts).

Can I expect that if I have the account up an running with RCI by early January, that I'd be able to make a reservation for 11/2010 at a DVC resort?


----------



## elaine (Dec 3, 2009)

*diff times are diff points*

for ex, a 1 BR at OKW in March is 68,000 and a 1 BR can also be 71,000 at other resorts.


----------



## wheniwasyoung (Dec 6, 2009)

ssummer,
  I was able to book at SSR (Disney's Saratoga Springs) for the week of Thanksgiving this year. It was only 56,500 points for a 1 bedroom. I didn't think that was a bad deal. 
  However, it is a gamble anytime that you try to get into Disney for a specific week. If you can go any week in November, I think you will have a good chance. 
  Remember you can also "rent" or "buy" points from another member. I have found some really good deals here on TUG. Its a very simple process and as of today I have never been scammed by another TUG member. So if you are looking for a large unit and don't have enough points, I wouldn't let that get in the way of your plans. You should be able to get the points you need for .01 a point or less.
If you really want to do the Disney thing and you are willing to do a little work, you should be fine. At any rate you should get a pretty good vacation for a lot less than if you just bought a week out right.


----------



## ssummer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the information and advice.  We are in fact looking for a particular week, so I'm not sure we'll get it, but if not, we'll be just as happy to stay off site somewhere and use less points.  We decided to take the plunge and signed for a 3-yr RTU lease.  This should give us a good taste for things, but from everything I've read on these boards, it seems you really can't beat the value that RCI Points (or timeshares in general) seem to bring to vacation planning.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've seen a Disney week as high as 136,500 RCI points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 9, 2009)

JMAESD84 said:


> I've seen a Disney week as high as 136,500 RCI points.



Was that a 3 bedroom?  I haven't seen a 2 bedroom higher than 118,500.  A three bedroom is almost worth 136,500 because they are incredible, truly much larger than any 3 bedroom elsewhere.  The units are two-stories, have a fireplace, a huge formal dining room, a beautiful kitchen with better everything, and like 3 1/2 baths.  I would love to get one sometime for the family.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 9, 2009)

A fireplace in Orlando????


----------



## littlestar (Dec 9, 2009)

e.bram said:


> A fireplace in Orlando????



Only Disney's Hilton Head, SC, 3 bedroom Grand Villa has a fireplace that I know of.


----------

